# Summer fun



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a few shots of some new additions to the RR. (Not my best shots sun was too brite for a change)


New Bachmann log cars, have to weather them still.










Now that I have my new aristo train engineer I had to change around my switch boxes to turn the power on/off for my sidings. I came up with this. I have a outdoor switch box I painted brown and added a metal roof to it. (the metal has to rust yet. The roof sits straighter now. I had to fix it after seeing how off it was in the shot LOL Im still playing with it but I might add some wood to the box to make it look more like a shack




















A new jack ass moved into the homestead (donkey)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice day for sitting by the door relaxing.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Shawn 

Love the logging train 

Randy


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey can I come over?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn you should call this section "Tincan Meadows"


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few more pictures I took today. Been mostley cloudy all day, much better light for picture taken. Sorry I posted so many can never decide what pictures to use.

Vic -I like your idea naming that section. I really need to start naming different sections. You guys are welcome to come visit whenever you are in my area.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great pictures of a beautifull modelrailroad. Very nice!


----------



## Bob Rich (Jan 4, 2008)

Shawn, 

Those are indeed great pictures. You are developing a good looking railroad. I like the Engine you are using to haul the log cars. It is nicely aged. I am sending you an e-mail. 

Bob Rich


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few more pictures of my improved power switch box and my new storage for trains












The roof will like nice once rusted






























Its not the greatest looking structure but for a low budget backwoods RR it does the trick. I still want to hide that gap at the rood arch.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn, where are you located? Is that Irish moss you are using for grass, has the small white flowers? I can't keep it alive here in Nebraska. Look out for that yellow acre sedum, it is INVASIVE and will take over your layout if you don't keep an eye on it.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry - yes its Irish moss. It does very well here in NW NJ. I actually find it spreading and growing on the far end of my layout. That seum is confined to 2 spots on the layout but it seems to be very tame out this way.


----------

